# FBISE 9th Result 2012, SSC part 1 result Federal Board



## yampire (Apr 6, 2012)

FBISE is going to announce the Federal Board 9th Result 2012 today. The online result will be available by 02:30 pm. Students can check their 9th class result online. Students should pray for their good result, Good Luck


----------

